# Keeping Your Coop Warm in Winter



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Keeping Your Coop Warm in Winter



> With many instances of chicken coop fires in the news recently, such as this one that caused $35,000 in damages, it is only natural to wonder whether or not adding additional heat sources to your coop is safe or necessary. No one wants to risk injury to their chickens by burns or...


Read more about this article here...


----------

